

Captured On Google Earth: Mysterious Barcode Patterns Strewn Across U.S. Land - the_watcher
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2013-02/captured-on-googl-earth-mysterious-barcode-patterns-strewn-across-us-land

======
lutusp
Contrary to the article's title and to the explanation offered in the article
itself, they aren't at all mysterious. They're test targets for aerial and
satellite photography. But who would read the article if its title didn't
include the misleading word "mysterious"?

